# [Droits] - Impossible de faire un eix-update, emerge[Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Depuis le boot du matin (pourtant, c'est un mardi), je n'arrive plus à lancer des commandes: eix-update, emerge (peut-être d'autres...)

```
eix-update
```

 *Quote:*   

> Reading Portage settings...
> 
> Building database (/var/cache/eix/portage.eix)...
> 
> cannot open /usr/portage/profiles/categories: Permission non accordée
> ...

 

```
emerge screen -v
```

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] app-misc/screen-4.6.1::gentoo  USE="pam (selinux) -debug -multiuser -nethack" 0 KiB
> ...

 

```
ls -lZ /usr/portage/profiles/categories
```

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root system_u:object_r:portage_ebuild_t 1810 11 oct.  17:40 /usr/portage/profiles/categories

 

```
ls -lZd /usr/portage/profiles
```

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x. 1 root root system_u:object_r:portage_ebuild_t 456 17 déc.  14:48 /usr/portage/profiles

 

```
ls -lZd /usr/portage
```

 *Quote:*   

> drwx------. 1 root root system_u:object_r:portage_ebuild_t 3634 17 déc.  14:47 /usr/portage

 

```
ls -lZd /usr
```

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x. 1 root root system_u:object_r:usr_t 142 12 juin   2019 /usr

 

```
su portage -s /bin/bash -c "ls -la /usr/portage/profiles/categories"
```

 *Quote:*   

> ls: impossible d'accéder à '/usr/portage/profiles/categories': Permission non accordée

 

```
emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.82 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.4.2-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Certains points de montages (/usr n'est pas un point de montage à part à cause de SELinux et de initramfs).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/mapper/gnu-rootfs on / type btrfs (rw,noatime,seclabel,compress=lzo,ssd,discard,space_cache,autodefrag,subvolid=257,subvol=/@)
> 
> /dev/mapper/gnu-rootfs on /var type btrfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,seclabel,compress=lzo,ssd,discard,space_cache,autodefrag,subvolid=263,subvol=/@var)
> ...

 

Si vous voyez quelque chose...

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.Last edited by y351 on Tue Dec 31, 2019 11:50 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sebB

Ormis que tu n'a pas défini de mirroirs dans ton make.conf  GENTOO_MIRRORS="my_URL", mais ce n'est pas ça le problème.

C'est arrivé d'un coup, suite à une maj, un plantage...?

Peux tu poster groups et ls -l /usr/portage

----------

## y351

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Ormis que tu n'a pas défini de mirroirs dans ton make.conf  GENTOO_MIRRORS="my_URL", mais ce n'est pas ça le problème.
> 
> 

 

C'est un miroir local.

 *Quote:*   

> C'est arrivé d'un coup, suite à une maj, un plantage...?

 

Je pense que c'est d'un coup...La veille, je n'ai rien vu (ou n'ai pas fait attention).

Mais, je l'ai constaté après un démarrage du matin qui a terminé avec un CTR+ALT+SUPPR pour une certaine raison.

 *Quote:*   

>  Peux tu poster groups et ls -l /usr/portage

 

```
groups
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy tape video

 

```
ls -l /usr/portage
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root     1349 18 déc.  01:39 Manifest
> 
> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root    29447 18 déc.  01:39 Manifest.files.gz
> ...

 

----------

## Syl20

 *y351 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls -lZd /usr/portage
> ```
> ...

 

Chez moi, /usr/portage est 0755. Serait-ce suffisant pour débloquer la situation ?

----------

## y351

 *Quote:*   

> Chez moi, /usr/portage est 0755. Serait-ce suffisant pour débloquer la situation ?

 

Oui ! J'ai passé à travers...

Merci pour l'observation !

Hmm, c'est possible que ça soit une mauvaise manipulation de ma part...

----------

## y351

Finalement, après un boot du matin, je retrouve le même soucis :

 *Quote:*   

> ll /usr/portage/ -dZ
> 
> drwx------. 1 root root system_u:object_r:portage_ebuild_t 3634 20 déc.  10:36 /usr/portage/

 

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster fstab, mount -v et dmesg

Fais un test

Dans /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf change la localisation (ex /usr/portage2) puis fais un sync.

Regarde ensuite les droits de portage2

EDIT

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1105604.html

----------

## y351

J'ai remonté comme un bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/704256

----------

## y351

Le bug a été corrigé.

----------

